# Texas 2014 Satellite Tagging Summary



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

1. Tag 278 SPOT 131lb tagged Aug 22, came off Sep 12 (beach location of the tag at Matagorda, found and called, did not send back.)
2. Tag 257 SPOT 101lb tagged Sep 17, came off Sep 19 (beach location at the jetty, still at the jetty)
3. Tag 288 SPOT 171lb tagged Sep 17, came off Sep 26, (washed South Padre, someone found it, taken to Austin, did not call us.)
4. Tag 286 SPOT 131lb tagged Sep 20, went to South Padre Island, then back to Matagorda, and did not hear from it again until it came off in Mexico in November.
5. Tag 284 PAT 117lb tagged Sep 20, schedule popoff date March 1, 2015, popped off Dec 1, 2014
6. Tag 282 PAT 177lb tagged Oct 12 Poppped March 2, 2015 
7. Tag 166 PAT 199lb tagged Oct 15 Popped off Dec 10, 2014 
8. Tag 212 PAT 134lb tagged Oct 15 This tag is transmitting south of Veracruz, just a few messages since Feb 15, that was the popoff date. (See image attached).

More detailed information on ProjectTarpon.com


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

I always enjoy getting to see where and how far they travel.

Is there any way that I could join y'all or project Tarpon when they decide to catch and tag Tarpon? I would really like to be able to see it first hand, learn the system and be able to witness what actually goes on. Also would like to photograph it. I would love to be able to be a part of that.


----------



## noise.boy (Mar 7, 2012)

Great work Scott. Thanks for posting the results.


----------

